# hnc in computing



## jadeluke (Mar 7, 2010)

hi i currently live in northern ireland and i am moving to oz next year under my wife's education. i am a factory worker and qualified tiler. i am currently doing an hnc in computing and was wondering if i could continue studying part time in oz, and if my hnc in computing would get me any jobs in oz at the minute. any advice would be welcome, ie cost of courses jobs colledges 
thanks ian


----------

